# Water Quality (again)



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

Could someone knowledgeable on water quality comment on the following please:

Calcium 38mg

Magnesium 12mg

Potassium 2.5mg

Sodium 8mg

Bicarbonate 135mg

Chloride 12mg

Sulphate 14mg

Nitrate 5mg

Dry residue at 180c 219mg

pH at source 7.8

I have been using this in my machine ( 8 litres so far) but am now beginning to wonder if it is any good as far as scale buildup is concerned.... it tastes OK to my non trained pallet.

Thanks


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

I think the Bicarbonate looks a bit high and may give you scale issues.

@Xpenno is your man


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Yup, it's very good for scale buildup and not great for taste.


----------



## S-Presso (Jun 22, 2013)

What about this?:

mg per litre

Calcium 18.0

Magnesium 4.5

Potassium 0.8

Sodium 12.0

Bicarbonate 39.0

Sulphate 17.5

Nitrate 7.8

Fluoride less than 0.1

Chloride 26.0

Dry Residue at 180C 110.0

pH at source 6.7

Coffee tastes great!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

S-Presso said:


> What about this?:
> 
> mg per litre
> 
> ...


That looks like Essential Waitrose, which along with Volvic (or even a mix of the 2) is popular.


----------



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

Lidl Own Brand Still Water, 17 pence for a 2 litre bottle !!!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Father_Java said:


> Lidl Own Brand Still Water, 17 pence for a 2 litre bottle !!!


I'm assuming this relates to the water in the OP, not S-Presso's?


----------



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

MWJB said:


> I'm assuming this relates to the water in the OP, not S-Presso's?


Yes, the original post is Lidl


----------

